# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Lion Claw Jamaican hand made drums

## Mighty Mike

Hey Y'all
Last time I was in Negril, I had the pleasure of meeting a real Jamaican treasure. The man's name is Lloyd, but he goes by "Lion Claw". I contacted him because I had heard that he makes the best Jamaican drums. I was not disappointed. I came home with a beautiful drum that absolutely sings! I have 8 other hand drums and this is by FAR my favorite. This man knows how to make drums! If you are interested in a real Nyabinghi drum, you should know about Lloyd. He is the real deal, you won't find any cheap souvenir drums in his collection. (but you just might find the ultimate Jamaican musical instrument)

Here's his webpage: https://sites.google.com/site/lionclawdrums/home

----------

